# Some truly CLUELESS questions . . .



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2008)

OK, brethren. Now that I've been around the Reformed community for a bit, it is time for me to learn the secret handshakes . . .

How are the following names pronounced in your circles?

*Pipa* - Pipe-a OR Pipp-a
*Beeke *- Beak OR Beek-ee
*Oecolampadius* - ECHO-lamb-pod-ius OR ECKA-lamb-pod-ius OR ECK-Cole-amp-adius OR ???
Jean Henri Merle *d’Aubigné *- Dow-bin-Ay OR Du-bin-Ay OR Du-bean


----------



## raekwon (Sep 30, 2008)

1) PIPE-a
2) Beak
3) ????
4) daw-bin-YAY


----------



## Grymir (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyway but 'bart' 

But on a serious question, I see Pippa listed above. I always thought that it was a friendly nickname for John Pipper. I googled it, but all I got was a character in a book. Who is this person? Then I could help you in your quest.

By the way, we don't have a secret handshake, just carry a KJV and we'll know who you are.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 30, 2008)

Timothy:

I believe he is referring to Joseph Pipa president of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary. 

And, as far as Beeke is concerned, I have only heard it pronounced 'beak-ee'.


----------



## B.T. Cochran (Sep 30, 2008)

Pipa=Pipe-a
Beeke=Beak-e
Oecolampadius=O-wayco-lampadius (I could be wrong here, but I think this is how Dr. Clark has pronounced it the few times I have heard him say his name. In fact I think he usually either drops the O, or says it so fast you can't hear it, i.e. Wayco-lampadius).
d’Aubigné=I have heard Dow-bin-yay

P.S. This is my first post ever on the Puritan Board


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 30, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Timothy:
> 
> I believe he is referring to Joseph Pipa president of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary.
> 
> And, as far as Beeke is concerned, I have only heard it pronounced 'beak-ee'.



Thanks, I thought that Greenville's Pipa was pronounced Pipe-a. But, my assumption that Beeke was pronounced Beak was shaken by hearing someone refer to him as Beek-ee.

Any clues as to the other two??? Raekwon pronounces d’Aubigné the way I assumed it was to be said (somewhat different from how some have pronounced it on MP3s). And, for the genius of Basel, I have heard PhDs say it three different ways in seminary courses. So there!


----------



## Poimen (Sep 30, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Poimen said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy:
> ...



Not really. Ask Scott Clark.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 30, 2008)

One slight correction:

d’Aubigné= DOE-bin-yay

Not 'Dow' as in 'Dow Jones' but 'Doe' as in a female deer!


----------



## nicnap (Sep 30, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Timothy:
> And, as far as Beeke is concerned, I have only heard it pronounced 'beak-ee'.


----------



## Mushroom (Sep 30, 2008)

When I met Dr. Beeke I called him "Doctor Beak-ee", so I hope that was right. He didn't correct me.


----------



## Davidius (Sep 30, 2008)

oecolampadius = oy-ko-lam-pahd-ee-us


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 30, 2008)

According to Columbia Encyclopedia:
ökōlämpä`dēoos *or* ĕk'àlămpā`dēàs

I would not have guessed _Beek-ee_, but rather _Beak_. Nice to know.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 30, 2008)

How I've been pronouncing Oecolampadius:
Ow-la-camp-o-day-pious
I have no idea why I say his name this way. It just sounds nice, I guess :-(


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2008)

Poimen said:


> Timothy:
> 
> I believe he is referring to Joseph Pipa president of Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary.
> 
> And, as far as Beeke is concerned, I have only heard it pronounced 'beak-ee'.



last time I spoke to Dr Beeke, he still pronounced it "beak-ee".


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> One slight correction:
> 
> d’Aubigné= DOE-bin-yay
> 
> Not 'Dow' as in 'Dow Jones' but 'Doe' as in a female deer!



Jonathan,

How do you pronounce fillet?

Just curious because it's interesting going to a Brit about French pronunciations.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2008)

Jonathan probably says it like "Fill-it"...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > One slight correction:
> ...



Monsieur

I have an outrageous french accent - if I was saying fillet in my English accent it would be 'fill-itt'. In French it would be -fee-yay.

Au revoir

Jean


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 30, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Jonathan probably says it like "Fill-it"...



Precisely as an American would. Unless you are being pretentious and your name is Frasier or Nialls.


----------



## Kim G (Sep 30, 2008)

Semper Fidelis said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > One slight correction:
> ...



I don't know how he pronounces "fillet," but he has "d'Aubigne" correctly pronounced! He posted it just before I did.

EDIT: Once again, he posts before I do.  

P.S. I've never heard "fillet" pronounced "fill-it." That just sounds . . . weird.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 30, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan probably says it like "Fill-it"...
> ...



 You must hang out with guys I grew up with... Usually visitors have to have one of these with them...


----------



## SRoper (Sep 30, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Jonathan probably says it like "Fill-it"...
> ...



Actually I've never heard it pronounced "fill-it." We always pronounce it "fi-LAY" when talking about fish or meat, but I now see that Webster list this pronounciation as less common. Strange.


----------



## christiana (Sep 30, 2008)

In the Triumph of Truth by J. Henri Dubigne it was stated the pronunciation was 'Du ben Yea'. That was such a great book on Luther!!
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Triumph-Truth-Life-Martin-Luther/dp/0890848769"]Amazon.com: The Triumph of Truth: A Life of Martin Luther: Jean Henri Merle D'Aubigne, Mark Sidwell, Henry White: Books[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 30, 2008)

SRoper said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> ...



Never heard "fill-it either (emphasis placed on the "i" rather than the "e" in the word "either") and the "a" in rather is "ah" rather than.......


----------



## charliejunfan (Sep 30, 2008)

hahahahahaha thats how its pronounced


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 2, 2008)

Pronounciation is an interesting thing. I have never heard an American say 'fee-yay' rather than 'fill-it'.

Anyway, I'm English. We take the French language and bring it to destruction. Muhahahaha!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 2, 2008)




----------

